# Streaming from two separate TiVos on two networks



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I currently have a Roamio Pro on a FIOS MOCA network. I stream and download content to my iPad regularly.

I also have a Roamio Basic at another home connected to OTA. If I were to connect a TiVo Stream to that network would I be able to watch content from both residences from anywhere on my iPad? Will there be any conflict by having two "home" networks? Will activating one TiVo for away-from-home viewing deactivate the other one for such use?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You'd have to setup each Stream on it's local network first. Then when you would need to select the Stream local to the TiVo that you wanted to watch via the setup section of the app. Also since you would be using OOH streaming in most instances you would be restricted from streaming protected content. For the OTA that's not and issue, since OTA is never protected, but for the other one it could be depending on which channels your cable company protects and what you want to watch. (all protect the premium channels, some protect even more beyond that)


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Dan203, that's what I was hoping to hear. You're basically saying that OOH viewing has to be initiated on each respective local network. Then either TiVo can be selected via the setup function on the TiVo app when I am away from both homes.

I'm already aware of the protected content on my existing Pro - I have FIOS so only HBO/Cinemax channels are affected.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes, in most cases yu can switch back and forht once they are initialized the first time. However occasionally it will glitch and you will need to set it up again on the local network. Not sure what causes the glitch, so nothing you can really do to avoid it.

A VPN might work better. Then it will always think you're on the local network. But setup can be a bit of a pain.


----------

